# Finally test drove a manual TTS..



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

As explained in a previous post, I don't really get on with auto/semi-auto gearboxes, so finally got to drive a manual TTS yesterday. There aren't that many around, so local Audi dealer had to get it transported over from another dealer 40 miles away. Anyway, when I turned up the salesman said that there had been "a bit of a misunderstanding" between him and his colleague. Oh dear, what next?? As it turned out, not a huge problem...

I am interested in the coupe, but what had turned up was a (lovely looking) red TTS Roadster. Ok, they are quite different cars, but at least I could test out the gearbox, which was the main purpose of the exercise. In summary, the test drive went well and we are converging on a possible deal. Will have to be a new car, as I have given up looking for a low mileage 2015/16 example in the spec I am looking for. I am taking the weekend to think about it a bit more, so decision day on Monday. Tried the car in comfort and dynamic modes over various road surfaces, including a couple of roads with speed bumps. No dramas. Got to chuck it around a few fast bends too . I test drove an S tronic TTS coupe a few weeks ago, so already knew I was happy with the general handing etc.

Didn't really have chance to play with the Individual drive mode settings, but was pleased to hear that throttle response is in there. Some say the steering is too light in Comfort mode, but I found it fine (compared to the Golf R anyway). In Dynamic mode there was a noticeable 'weighting up', which I was pleased about. And - a big thing with me - the brakes were excellent. For me, the gearbox actually suited the car well, and seems slicker (and has a shorter throw?) than the one in the Golf. Suffice it to say that the manual gearbox passed the test. Not the best I have driven, but still pretty good.

Like many VW/Audi comparisons, everything just feels that little bit nicer in the Audi (as you would expect for the extra money), and the TT interior certainly has the wow factor.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Haven't driven tts yet or mk3 tt for that matter. I am however looking at s tronic tts after owning a mk7 Gti Manual. At first I loved the manual but after a while I hated it. For example if you go on a spirited drive and shift really fast there is like a second or two delay, then there is the clutch feel which was a bit vague and was hard to judge and obviously there is question of tuning, the manual is just not good for any more power than standard unless you upgrade clutch in which case I am yet to read of a clutch that is close to oem and doesn't have any issues such as judder, heavy operation, noises etc.

I would definitely do some spirited driving and see if it does the delay thing, you will know what I mean when it does it as the clutch almost sticks at floor for couple of moments.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## greer4411 (Jul 4, 2017)

I have a 09/2017 TTS Coupe Manual. I think its bloody fantastic. Better than a bmw 440i coupe i had before it in manual and also a z435is dct box.

Changes are quick smooth and great feedback. Mine does not have a delay or judder etc. its the best driver involved car ive had plus i think it looks great.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

TTS Manual here and have no regrets in sticking with a manual box. 8)


----------



## booree (Aug 22, 2011)

Since I remember I was always after manual gear boxes. 
It was all about having the control.
My 2001 TT MK1 225 had it. My previous 2012 TTS MK2 had it too.

This time however I made the switch with a new TTS Coupe Mk3 collected 2 weeks ago.
I have heard lot of good about the S-Tronic and all of this was true.
In my opinion it offers so much more flexibility these days.
You can relax when you need it and then switch to Sport or better the manual with use of paddles when it's time to rock.

All I am saying is that sometimes it is worth to try something new.
Change like this makes the experience of new car much more special.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Very happy with my Manual 2.0 Sport, even after owning several cars fitted with the DSG and more recently ZF8!

Only minor annoyance is the slight clutch delay when making quick gear changes, is that still the case on the TTS?


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Never had any sort of delay on any of mine (see sig below).


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

J400uk said:


> Very happy with my Manual 2.0 Sport, even after owning several cars fitted with the DSG and more recently ZF8!
> 
> Only minor annoyance is the slight clutch delay when making quick gear changes, is that still the case on the TTS?


Firstly, thanks for all the replies. Much appreciated. I have _really really_ tried to love the DSG/s tronic, but I just can't. It's not me. In answer to your question, I didn't feel any clutch delay and it was a fairly spirited test drive, with lots of gear changing. Downshifts were also noticeably slicker than in my current (manual) Golf R, especially 5th to 4th.

As an amusing aside, by coincidence I caught an old episode of TG yesterday where Jezza was test driving the Aston Martin Vanquish. Not sure what year this was, but obviously quite a while ago! If you fast forward to 2:30, he tests the "flappy paddle gearbox" to see if Aston had sorted it out. His "control freak reaction" is still funny. (I do accept, by the way, that the Audi box is better than the Aston one tested by JC).


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Finally ordered a manual TTS coupe today, so well excited. Its some car!
Current wait is 12-14 weeks apparently, so plenty of time for all the prep/homework....
Looking forward to being able to contribute rather than just ask questions :roll:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Well done. I'm sure you'll love it. I drove the Mk3 TTS and found the manual very quick. Had to watch I didn't hit the rev limiter as I was used to the S tronic changing up for me in time.

Hope the 12 weeks don't drag too much. Should be just in time for summer!


----------



## Macca1969 (Jan 13, 2018)

Well done blade runner. Time to read everything in print and watch every video about the car before it's delivered. What colour and spec did you go for ?


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

You're lucky that manual is an option (not available on TTS in US). Also convertible TTS and TTRS aren't available either


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

moro anis said:


> Well done. I'm sure you'll love it. I drove the Mk3 TTS and found the manual very quick. Had to watch I didn't hit the rev limiter as I was used to the S tronic changing up for me in time.
> 
> Hope the 12 weeks don't drag too much. Should be just in time for summer!


Thanks. I see you have a Roadster. As you will see above, my test drive of a manual was in a Roadster, which I found super nimble and very quick. Yes, a potential license-loser, so will have to be careful!

I loved it, but practicality considerations dictated the coupe..


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Macca1969 said:


> Well done blade runner. Time to read everything in print and watch every video about the car before it's delivered. What colour and spec did you go for ?


Thanks. Indeed, I have watched quite a few already, as you might imagine!

As I had "saved" quite a bit by going for the manual rather than the s tronic, I decided to push the boat out a bit with the options:

Ara Blue
Black Edition
Technology Pack / Smartphone interface
Rear camera
Parking System Plus
Elec folding door mirrors.

I have a good quality rear camera on my current Golf, but probably wouldn't have specced it if buying another hatchback. Its been a 'nice toy' but not exactly essential. However, I think it will be much more useful in a coupe with its somewhat reduced rear visibility. We will see. As mentioned in another post, I think its pretty poor that you have to pay extra for auto folding door mirrors but there you go.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

BauhauTTS said:


> You're lucky that manual is an option (not available on TTS in US). Also convertible TTS and TTRS aren't available either


That's a shame if you are manual fan (or convertible for that matter!), but I guess that you are used to the s tronic by now? Its a tad too complicated for me and I am not very patient. I am also a self confessed control freak, so have a natural aversion to automatics, even very clever ones. There are a few of us 'old school' types left, but a dying breed I think!


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm sure you'll be happy with it.

I selected a TTS as it was the only manual quattro option! I also like the 'involvement' of the gearbox, especially down shifting and then hanging on longer to the gear on a hard acceleration.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Manual 2017 TTS here also... I thought I was the only one !!
Don't have any clutch delay.


----------



## antmanbTT (Jan 8, 2018)

Manual TTS driver here too (65 plate). I'm a little disappointed in the clutch. It feels too soft - like it doesn't press back hard enough to get a quick shift. If i'm really trying to play hard there is that high rev lag before the clutch catches up and the gear catches properly and it's extremely annoying to me. I rarely drive the car like that, but its disappointing that if you want to drive it like an actual sports car, it fails to perform.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

antmanbTT said:


> Manual TTS driver here too (65 plate). I'm a little disappointed in the clutch. It feels too soft - like it doesn't press back hard enough to get a quick shift. If i'm really trying to play hard there is that high rev lag before the clutch catches up and the gear catches properly and it's extremely annoying to me. I rarely drive the car like that, but its disappointing that if you want to drive it like an actual sports car, it fails to perform.


The reason for that feeling and the delay in clutch engagement is the OEM restrictor in the bleed block.

Fitting something like this: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-parts/6 ... 84ecs02kt/
says that it should make the clutch action feel like you expect it to. 
Or you could simply remove the existing bleed block, drill out the restrictor and replace it.

I have no experience of either solution and you'll have to find the right ECS (or other manufacturer) part for your car.


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

Well I'm picking up my manual TT tomorrow so I'll have an opinion on it very soon. Must admit though on the test drive I didn't notice anything that stood out as 'delayed' with the clutch! Just felt like a normal manual transmission to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

antmanbTT said:


> Manual TTS driver here too (65 plate). I'm a little disappointed in the clutch. It feels too soft - like it doesn't press back hard enough to get a quick shift. If i'm really trying to play hard there is that high rev lag before the clutch catches up and the gear catches properly and it's extremely annoying to me. I rarely drive the car like that, but its disappointing that if you want to drive it like an actual sports car, it fails to perform.


Not feeling a clutch delay with my 65 TTS. Had great fun 'racing' a motorbike through the Brecon Beacons...

Have you taken out the Audi mechanic for a test drive to show them?


----------

